# Guilty! Guilty! Guilty!!!!!



## Kally76

"COME GET YOUR DOGS!!!" Was the call I received from my dad. He loves them. So, if I ever get a call and they do not have a name I know they are in trouble. It seems as though, yesterday when Ranger and I were feeding chickens he left his tennis ball in the chicken coop. He obviously remembered where he left it (today) and went to get it. He opened the door, walked in, got his ball and walked out. The thing is....he let 150 chickens out in the process. There are chickens everywhere!!

He also had an accomplice. These are the two guiltiest faces I have ever seen.

I also have a fence around my yard. This is the first time he has ever opened the gate to go get something.


----------



## marieb

Oh no! Maybe they can help herd the chickens up? lol


----------



## 2golddogs

What a smart dog :. I take it someone may be looking into a lock for the gate?!? Your roses are beautiful - japanese beetles arrived here this week


----------



## Kally76

Thank you! I didn't realize you can't see them until after I posted the photo, but there are chickens all in the flower beds and on the front porch. At least some of the bugs will be gone. I will be spraying everthing down with the water hose tomorrow. Oh, and I have a lock and an electric fence. Totally my fault. I haven't turned it on in months. I always seem to forget how smart he is.


----------



## olik

one smart puppy.


----------



## Noey

at least he did not eat a chicken. Think positive.


----------



## kjwagner

Your dad needs a nice border collie now, or a sheltie! They'd be HAPPY to help round up those chickens!! Ours were pretty free range and always came running when we rattled the feed pan. 

Japanese beetles: You have to do it early, but find a place that sells bugs and buy yourself some "predator nematodes," and soak the ground around your vulnerable plants. The nematodes feed on grubs, which is what the juvenile beetles start out as. So you'll get the first wave of beetles and some stragglers, but the 'todes will seek out the grubs underground, enter any orifice they can find, and suck the grub dry from the inside. (Ew!) 

Beats poison that the dogs/kids can get into. But I recommend doing it a couple of weeks before beetle season for it to be really effective. Takes about two weeks for them to do their magic. 

It will cost you about $15 for a quarter acre. You can do just your roses / raspberries / whatever-is-delicious, or your whole yard.

Another gentleman I know recommends Australian Gardner Snakes, but they'll freeze in the winter in our climate. I'm sticking with predator nematodes.


----------



## FinnTastic

Look at those sweet faces though. Your dad can't be mad at them for too long.


----------



## julinem

Kally76 said:


> "COME GET YOUR DOGS!!!" Was the call I received from my dad. He loves them. So, if I ever get a call and they do not have a name I know they are in trouble. It seems as though, yesterday when Ranger and I were feeding chickens he left his tennis ball in the chicken coop. He obviously remembered where he left it (today) and went to get it. He opened the door, walked in, got his ball and walked out. The thing is....he let 150 chickens out in the process. There are chickens everywhere!!
> 
> He also had an accomplice. These are the two guiltiest faces I have ever seen.
> 
> I also have a fence around my yard. This is the first time he has ever opened the gate to go get something.


They are too cute! Well I have two and they are always tag teaming me. They have the nick name "double trouble."


----------



## janine

shhhhh, hey Ranger let the cow out too


----------



## Debles

What adorable pups! Love those sweet faces!


----------



## toni

tennis ball now rescued...mission accomplished!

(they grin with such pride!)


----------



## JessiBessi93

Hehe! The chickens seem to be enjoying their free-time, I think the dogs and the chickens had a deal  

Beautiful house by the way!


----------



## Mad's Mom

Oh, who could stay mad at those cute faces! I agree the chickens probably had alot of fun, and will be looking for their doggie friends to spring them in the future.


----------



## C's Mom

I could never be mad at those two beauties for very long.


----------



## Kally76

I couldn't be mad either. I was taking pictures and laughing the whole time my dad was complaining. It all worked itself out in the end. The chickens put themselves up when it got dark and Ranger got to play with his ball. LOL.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats

Those faces are priceless how can you get mad at that happy dog face. LOL


----------



## Faith's mommy

amazing that he didn't eat any of the chickens


----------



## sharlin

Obviously thought the chickens needed free time in the yard!!!!


----------



## bmarleyzq8

janine said:


> shhhhh, hey Ranger let the cow out too


haha, thats the first thing i thought when i saw that pic.


----------



## Neeko13

Hahahaha....they are mischievous indeed....Im surprised the cow is still behind bars....dad wont be mad for long, not with those faces....:


----------



## Lilliam

Aaaawww, look at those doggy grins!!! Such good boys for not hurting them....beautiful doggies!

Look at those chickens!!! I love chickens!!! They're so much fun, have such great personalities. Love the ones with the topknot and the feathered feet, you've got a few there....

If you need a border collie to put them back, I can come out with Dru - he's a great chicken-herder


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I think the cow made him do it! Certainly those sweet faces could do NO wrong!


----------



## grcharlie

That is why they call the bird dogs.....LOL. Free the chickens! I sure would not want to be the one trying to catch and put of the birds away. At least no chickens were harmed. I would be grumbling if I was your dad. Hehe!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

At least they ain't coughing up feathers LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen

Party time! arty:


----------



## gldnlvr

I was laughing hystercially when I saw your golden surrounded by chickens  What a great story lol


----------



## doggylove86

Hahaha oooh naughty dogs! 
"... we just wanted our ball!"


----------

